# RIP Klardae, I loved you



## KayRatz

You were my heart rat. I was closer to you than I have ever been to any other rodent. It's not fair that you had to go this way. You've been having problems since day 1, and I swear that from this day forward I will never buy another animal from PetCo. No, not even a fish. In fact, I will avoid petstores altogether, in memory of you. It isn't fair that you had to go so soon... you were barely over a year old. I loved you so much that you wouldn't even know. Goodbye, and RIP. I hope it's happier wherever you are.


----------



## Jessen

*big hugs*


----------



## KayRatz

Thanks.


----------



## Kellye

I'm so sorry. I know it much be SO hard on you. I hope that you are feeling a bit better knowing that Klardae is in a better place now without all the pain and problems. *Hats off to you Klardae*


----------



## KayRatz

Yeah... I'm actually athiest so I really believe dying is just like falling asleep, which is still better, I guess, but yeah... thanks.


----------



## Kellye

No problem. Either way you believe she's doing better. Do you have other rats or have you thought about getting another to help you thru the tough time? There are some GREAT breeders out there that could set you up with a very healthy baby and you could have up to 4-5 years together. Maybe more. Guiniues Book of World Records lists the longest living rat at over 7 years! Crazy huh? 

Some people think that another rat right away would be great and others feel they are replacing the rat with another and can't do it. Just depends on how you feel about it.


----------



## KayRatz

I have another, I'm looking for a female as a new cagemate... I can't find anyone in Southern Illinois.


----------



## Kellye

I am pretty sure that I saw a breeder that was VERY reputable in S. IL. Let me look for the link quick and I'll brb.


----------



## KayRatz

Oooh, thanks <3 I need a female... my dad thinks rat neutering is stupid XD And males are nasty anyway >.>


----------



## Kellye

This link will help you to find breeders in your area:

ratster.homestead.com

I'm not sure what is southern, northern, etc in IL but here are some links with town names in IL for you too check out:

Naperville, IL: www.sweetgenes.com/
(near)Chicago, IL: www.freewebs.com/dumbotree/

Let me know if you find any that way.


----------



## KayRatz

Those are all Northern IL. My dad won't take me there. And I checked out Ratster...


----------



## Kellye

I'll keep looking for you. Also, some of those breeders WILL drive to meet you somewhere near your town because they don't want to ship because of injury. I'd email them and tell them your town and ask how far they would be willing to travel to get a rat closer to you. You may be surprised. Can you tell me a town NEAR you (don't wanna ask where you're from on the internet as it's a scary place but I don't know S. IL either so a close-ish one is fine) and I will find a rattery near you if at ALL possible.


----------



## phaidraft

I am so sorry for your loss.  ((hugs))


----------



## lilspaz68

You have EARPs rescue serving your area

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IN227.html


----------



## Kellye

http://www.pixiesworld.com/

She says she has no current plans to breed but does have adults for sale. Central Illinois so it has to be closer than the others and she may drive to help...

http://www.altpet.net/rodents/IL.shtml

That is a list of ALL Illinois breeders and it lists towns, etc.


----------



## Kellye

The last link I put in there looks promising...there are several links to different breeders all in your state. A lot of them say they will make reasonable drives to deliver pets. They tell you what they offer under the shipping sections. I hope there is one near you!


----------



## KayRatz

I'll look...

EDIT: I see two females belonging to EARPs. How can I arrange a delivery?

EDITing the EDIT [lol]: I live near Carbondale, IL


----------



## Forensic

I've very sorry... I lost Perry (one of my PetCo boys) at just over a year as well.


----------



## KayRatz

PetCo is major fail.


----------



## Kellye

I would contact them directly and ask about delivery. Should be able to work something out with them.


----------



## KayRatz

I have emailed two people who are trying to adopt out rats and am waiting for a reply from them. My dad, however, is being weird and pissy about it, so I don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## Kellye

Well good luck. Tell dad that your other rat needs a friend and since the other one has passed away there will be no difference in cost or room. Maybe he will learn to understand about it as timne passes as well. If my son ever tells me he wants ratties he's SURE to get them. He loves the ones we have now so I'm sure we'll be in the fan club forever


----------



## crapola

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

